

Dawn of a revolution - walid
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2013/09/dawn-of-a-revolution/

======
cpr
Hunh, seems pretty close to what I remember watching from the sidelines.

(I used to tease Gates late at night in the computer room about playing with
hobbyist computers, when there were so many powerful mainframes on the early
ARPAnet (about 20 machines total) available to anyone who could telnet in, and
so many interesting research projects going on around the net. My favorite was
Englebart's NLS system, which was sorta barely useable on a remote terminal
but still fascinating.)

Also, there weren't several PDP-1's, there was only one, which was used
routinely as a display terminal for the PDP-10 (HARV-1 and HARV-10 by name in
NCP (pre-TCP) days).

~~~
walid
Thanks for sharing. I love to know about the early days of pioneers. It
humanizes them and makes me feel what they did is something normal people,
like me, can achieve.

~~~
cpr
From my experience, Gates is definitely a more-competitive-than-most kind of
personality, but, let's face it, like most wildly successful folk, he was in
the right place at the right time. (He drove hard to make sure he was there,
it's true.)

As they say, success is where luck meets preparedness...

